# salads???



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone else think that lettuce upsets your stomach? I tend to feel worse after eating any kind of salad, and I have problems digesting the lettuce. Is this normal?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A fair number of people report raw vegetable problems.Since lettuce is rarely eaten cooked I don't know if it is more of a problem than other veggies, or it is just the raw thing.K.


----------

